# Black Swan Manicure



## Diava (Feb 14, 2011)

I recently entered this manicure in a Konad related nail competition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I won!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the first time I've ever won any competition like this so I'm over the moon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thought I'd share the mani with you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













The Competition was hosted by the Awesome That's So Fresh, her blog is awesome you should check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 14, 2011)

Love. this. so. much!!!


----------



## katana (Feb 14, 2011)

Very pretty!

Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Feb 14, 2011)

It's so pretty ! Congrats !!


----------



## Diava (Feb 15, 2011)

Thnxxx guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! You deserved the win, these are fabulous.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh wow I love it!! They look really good.


----------

